# Help with Kimber



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I just took my gun apart and put it back together. Now I have barrel rattle and the barrel moves back and forth about 1/16 to 1/8 of an inch. Is this normal or did I kill it? I don't remember the rattle at the store. Thanks.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

did you make sure to put the part of the slide release that goes all the way through the frame also through the barrel lug?


----------

